

Inspired by the HN community: Bootstrapping an idea you believe in - LanceJones
http://page99test.wordpress.com/2010/09/10/bootstrapping-an-idea-you-believe-in/

======
LanceJones
To be clear, the inspiration to 'get out there' and build something came from
this community... I've been lurking here for months reading post after post
about just getting started with something. It doesn't have to be the most
amazing idea ever. Come up with an idea for a real business. Build it. Test
and get feedback from potential customers. Iterate. Repeat.

